
Cloudflare launches 1.1.1.1 mobile app - iscrewyou
https://blog.cloudflare.com/1-thing-you-can-do-to-make-your-internet-safer-and-faster/
======
SimeVidas
What sorts of privacy issues do I avoid by using that app on my smartphone?

~~~
irtefa
Disclaimer: I work at Cloudflare.

Great question!

In most cases, your phone picks up the system resolver when it connects to a
cellular or a WiFi network.

The system resolver collects data about what websites you are visiting by
looking at the DNS queries your phone is making. This can lead to targeted
advertising by your ISP.

1.1.1.1 is a privacy-first resolver, it does not collect any private
information.

~~~
WalterSobchak
Hi irtefa,

Why does the Android app have 'Microphone > record audio' listed as a
permission?

~~~
irtefa
Great question!

The app itself does NOT require any of these permissions.

However, Instabug, which is a third party library we use to help our users
send bug reports or suggest improvements, requires these permissions to
capture screenshots or screen recordings.

We only receive these when a user actively files a bug report or suggests an
improvement to the app. Here is the documentation:
[https://docs.instabug.com/docs/android-
integration](https://docs.instabug.com/docs/android-integration)

Furthermore, here is an excerpt from Instabug's docs: "Generally, the
permission request doesn't appear unless the user attempts to use any of the
features requiring the permission. The only exception, if you set the
invocation event to be Screenshot. Then, the storage permission will be
requested when the application launches."

We use these bug reports to improve the user experience and help build a
better app.

The 1.1.1.1 app does not and will not collect any sort of private information.

~~~
msoliman
Instabug cofounder here.

I second that. The SDK doesn't require Microphone access except when you want
to report a bug or send feedback with a voice memo attached.

